# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  how to remove aluminium sliding door?

## toooldforthis

did a search, can't believe this hasn't been asked  :Redface: 
ok, I know nothing about aluminium doors/windows etc - always been a timber man. 
have to remove this sliding aluminium door and frame, it has been installed inside the original timber frame that had french doors:  
want to do it in a short time frame so I can reframe and make house secure, so trying to suss out what/how to do. 
I have removed some external trim - sides and top, and found these screws.
can I assume when I remove these screws I will be able to pop the frame out?  
also  :Biggrin: 
will be removing some aluminium windows at a later stage, would they be similar? - it is a long way up on the outside of the house  :Rolleyes:  
thanks in advance.

----------


## plum

Have just done some recently, not the same as yours, but with mine the runners are located at the top of door. These had to be loosened or removed, then then the door lifts up and the bottom of the door will pull out.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

+ 1 located on the inside, spring loaded.

----------


## goldie1

Remove the security screen, should lift up and pull out from the bottom. Then the door similar from the  
inside. The rest is properly held in by  screws or nails through the sides. 
Windows are usually just nailed  through the side. Either punch the nails through or cut them by sliding 
a  hack saw blade down the side.  
Back in the day people some times put a piece of dowel along the top of the sliding part for security to 
 prevent  it from being lifted out.

----------


## toooldforthis

just thought I would update.
the glass slider did lift up and out (from the inside)
the security door, no way unless I drilled out the pop rivets holding in the rollers - so left that to the purchaser. 
undid the screws in the pic above, sides and top (from outside after removing trim which was pop riveted on), plus two long screws through the strike plate.
then the frame just lifted outwards.

----------

